# Cell Standby/ Idle 70+ % ???



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wondering if you guys are the same or close to it Cell standby and Idle are at about 75% of my average battery use.

I came from a Charge so I'm surprised to see the screen at only like 8% for 1.5 hrs on, which is good. Def a nice change from 80+% lol... Hence what a pentile GRBW screen was designed to do.

Anywho, yes 4G on, GPS on (no apps to access it) Sync on (only Gmail)... from the searching I have done seems some people are aware of the same issue. Not much of an issue, most likely a software glitch. Still 8hrs on a 3 day old battery with moderate use is good. Seems on par with the charge and better than the TB, granted the battery is 1700mah

Debloated and rooted.

MAN cant wait for the kernels to start rolling out with the goods and fixes.


----------

